# OK, I'm moving the Story Hour people in...



## Morrus (Jan 15, 2002)

Better to do this gradually... I've posted the URL to these boards in the Story Hour forum on the old boards and invited people to register and copy their Story Hours over.  The boards *have not* been opned for public access, though, and they have been asked not to start posting on the boards for anything other than that specific purpose.

The URL, as mentioned, has been posted only in the Story Hour forum.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jan 15, 2002)

Cool enough.  We'll see this place slowly start to come to life.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 15, 2002)

Story Hour, eh? Hm...

Piratecat - check.
Nemmerle - check.
(contact) - check.
Dr Midnight - check.
RangerWickett - check.

/me waits for Angelsboi, Wulf Ratbane, etc. to arrive.


----------



## Vuron (Jan 15, 2002)

Don't let sagiro in I'm claiming his storyhour as mine


----------



## Paka (Jan 15, 2002)

*Sig Check*

Just seeing if my sig is fully operational.


----------



## drnuncheon (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Sig Check*



			
				Paka said:
			
		

> *Just seeing if my sig is fully operational. *




Me too.


----------



## Grinning Man (Jan 15, 2002)

Everyone has a story to tell, but unfortunately it's all yakety-yak


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Jan 16, 2002)

Grinning Man said:
			
		

> *Everyone has a story to tell, but unfortunately it's all yakety-yak *




*Terrified*


----------

